# For the YouTubers.....



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I have watched a lot of Piranha Videos on youtube, but here is the one i found most interesting. There are a bunch of really aggressive feeding ones on here but i like this one the most. Just shows how these creatures are so quick and deadly ( to other fish )






here are some other ones you might want to check out with aggressive feeding


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cool vids man


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

This is my favorite video...I think it should be added to the featured video. (its there but its not available anymore)






you have to love the lynard skynard...


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

hahah ya talk about frenzy.... never did see that one on youtube. lol they didnt want the tail ???


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

This one taken by NIKE is a good one.
The runt made his first nest, a female dropped some eggs in and the others swarmed the nest eating the eggs, you can see the runt trying to fight them off...
I added the music and stuff.






Als 20"+ Piraya






Caribe pond...














GG's Rhom






GG's Geryi


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

wow man crazy vids


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

'SHADOW said:


> This is my favorite video...I think it should be added to the featured video. (its there but its not available anymore)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video rulez








caribe with exposed jaws and teeth look downright devilish.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Hell yea those videos were awesome


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

Hahah awesome guys, these videos are amazing. i thought i saw them all too haha!


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

man i never seen a school of Geryi's like that , and the vid with the rat and skinerd in the back ground was the best!


----------

